# Electric Netting Fence - Kencove Vs Premier1 Supply



## BobDFL (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm looking at using Electric Netting for my cross fencing, in orer to divide up a larger pasture into individual paddocks.

I'm looking at Premier1 Supply's:
Pos/Neg PermaNetÂ® 10/48/6 (48" x 150' roll), double spike - $1.30 per foot

and

Kencove's:
14/48/3.5 164' Electric Netting Pos/Neg Orange - $1.14 per foot

Has anyone used these and can tell me the good and bad of each?

Is the extra cost of the Premier1 (since it is $10 roll more and 15 ft per roll shorter) worth it?

I'll be fencing in Nubian and NubianXBoer does and Katahdin Ewes, as well as my turkeys and poultry for extra protection (poultry predators have been real bad this year). 

I'm also using the Pos/Neg because we have very bad conductivity here (you know your a Floridian when you give up diging for dirt and settle for sand). 

Thanks,


----------



## nappint (Apr 5, 2008)

I was in your position about 3 weeks ago. 

I decided to go with Premier for 3 reasons - First, Kencove was out of stock on the fencing that I wanted (and still are). Second, Premier's fence seemed to have "stiffer" vertical stays. Third, FREE shipping from Premier on the fence and charger (Kube 3000) and they also ship the same day if you get your order in by 1:00pm CST.

I also have deep sandy soil so I went with the double spike but I did not go with pos/neg. I've used electric fence before (horse) and haven't had a problem with grounding but then we don't have beach sand here 

The double spike line posts work great (I was worried about the sand) - I have had to reinforce the end sections with step in posts and I've also had to use some fiberglass rods between the line posts due to the fencing being on a hill causing some slight sagging but I expected that. I wouldn't have to use the fiberglass if I was fencing in a flat pasture the fence stands straight on it's own with the vertical stays. I bought the step-ins and fiberglass rods at tractor supply MUCH cheaper than ordering through Premier.

I purchased a plug in charger and mounted it in the barn then I just ran insulated wire to the fence (I called Premier and followed their advice on the wire) - I left the spool intact so I can move the fence as far or close to the charger as I want - this way I don't have the extra expense of batteries and have a much stronger charge. I also bought the insulated wire from tractor supply and again MUCH cheaper than through Premier.

Anyway - probably more info than you wanted LOL! but this is my recent experience with Premier - it's a quality fence, easy to install and works great.

HTH


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Look on the sheep forum someone has a post on there about someone selling on ebay. I just ordered from them.

Patty


----------



## BobDFL (Jul 7, 2006)

Judy, thanks for the info. I know my neighbor has a horse fence without the pos/neg and I have been zapped pretty good by her fence. But she has mentioned that there are times when you won't get zapped and from what I've read it only takes once with goats.

I am also putting polywire/rope at the bottom of the perimeter fence to try and stop escapees and intruders.

Patty, I checked that forum and I checked the guy on EBAY but he didn't mention the type of posts they were and I know I'll need the double spikes with my sandy soil, that is why I limited it to Premier and Kencove. 

The reason I posted it here after reading the one on the sheep forum is that I know my sheep are real easy on the fences but my goats are always rubbing up against them and was wondering which brand held up better over time.


----------

